# How To Set Up Tubes For BareBack Slingshot Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tubes curved the same way and pouch attached as the tubes are.
The best tubes for BareBack are the small diameter Tex Shooter. The Raycarl Super Pouch is what makes it all come together for good fun shooting.
See videos on How To Shoot BareBack before trying this. You miust shoot with the pouch on its side or you will shoot yourself.*

*



*


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks that is pretty neat. The tubing looks a lot like the tubing for a peep sight on a bow.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

223fan said:


> Thanks that is pretty neat. The tubing looks a lot like the tubing for a peep sight on a bow.


Your right I got some from Dicks Sporting Goods and they do shoot pretty well but not as good as Tex small diameter tubes.


----------



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you get tex small diameter tubes


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex on the vendors section.


----------

